# tbh beekeeping tools



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

The August '04 edition of the American Bee Journal has an interesting article on page 637 entitled "Tools of the Trade" by Gene Kritsky.

He has been writing a series of articles which focus on historical beekeeping. This series of articles has detailed some interesting concepts and equipment that could be useful to a top bar hive beekeeper.

I wonder how effective the 'Swiss engraved wax pressing roller' was? It took me a minute to realize that it creates horizontal foundation. I guess I've worked in the vertical too long :> ) Could beekeepers in the past have solved the comb centering problem? 

Looks like I will have to create another little mold for my top bars.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I read about it in Lanstroth's original "Hive and the Honey-Bee". At least I assume it's the same system. This was pressed into the wood of the top bar and left the outline of the comb on the top bar for the bees to follow.

It sounds interesting, but I notice that Lansgstroth just went to the angled "comb guide" on the top bar.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I saw a British web site where they used such a stamp for section honey. Each section box had no foundation. The ceiling of the box was stamped with the wax pattern. If they are using it, it must work then. I might try it.


----------

